# Help w/ Computer Code



## motorrad (May 25, 2005)

Hey all I'm new here, so go gentle.

I just bought a used 1997 pickup kingcab XE.

Ran fine > then check engine light came on & wouldn't start, waited a little bit & it then started.

took to my mechanic & he stated the following, computer code # PO605 came up & he said that means the internal ECM is full & the computer needs to be replaced.

If anyone can give me any info on this it would be greatly appreciated.

Pat


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

motorrad said:


> Hey all I'm new here, so go gentle.
> 
> I just bought a used 1997 pickup kingcab XE.
> 
> ...


According to http://www.obdii.com/codes.html, the code represents an internal error with the ECU. It's not "full" it just could not read/write to its internal memory properly. 
Whether this is just a fluke or sign that you're ECU is dying---only time will truly tell.
I say keep driving, and worry only if you get that code again.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

See if you can get it Flashed


----------



## motorrad (May 25, 2005)

Thanx for the help


----------

